# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Hoogspanningslijnen wonen in de nabijheid

## eucalypta

Als u Hoogspanningslijnen of 380kV googled komt u bij diverse aktiecomités terecht.
Wij, als Oostzaanse actiegroep( *Comité Oostzaan380kV*) zijn als bewoners sinds juni 2006 belast met een ophoging van *150kV (kilovolt) naar 380kV* op de bestaande lijnen. Palen in de achtertuin van sommigen! Wij hebben er werkelijk last van, enorme geluidsoverlast, de mogelijke bijwerkingen op mens en dier, die niet hard te maken zijn, maar wel *wetenschappelijk aangetoond dat er genoeg kan gebeuren. Kortom, angst* en onmacht tegen dit onrecht.
Omdat gebleken is, lees de diverse sites, dat wetenschap en politiek in dit geval niet samen wensen te gaan, willen wij meer steun.
*Het beleid van van Geel uit 2005* en de wetenschap zegt dat wij daar minstens 100 meter vandaan moeten wonen.
Vanwege het feit dat het hier slechts om een advies gaat, omzeilt de politiek mooi onze veiligheid, gezondheid. We praten hier over *electromagnetische velden en de clustering van Fijnstof* van de Coentunnelweg.
Volgens deskundigen wonen we als een zware roker!
Ongewenst!
Men hoeft in "oude situatie's" niets te doen.(palen staan er al 30 jaar)
Maar hoogt wel via een *nieuw illegaal gebouwd* verdeelstation op naar 380kV omdat dat ooit in 1974 was besloten.
Ben ik benieuwd naar ziektenbeelden in de omgeving tot+/- 150 meter naast de lijnen.(vind je ook via google en onze sites)
Het betreft zo'n 55000 gezinnen, en bij ons zijn al wat passende gevallen bekend.
Wij willen geen paniek maar wel meer steun naar de politiek.

Heb je geleefd als roker, het wonen in een slechte lucht(fijnstof omgeving Amsterdam) vuil etc. dat heeft zeker invloed.
Zo ook familie afwijkingen.

Nog nooit is in kaart gebracht of er méér gevallen, van wat dan ook genoemd wordt op onze sites, aanwezig zijn.

Er zijn mensen om gezondheidredenen verhuisd in Nederland, en daarna weer opgeknapt.
Echt vaststellen dat het daar mee te maken had, blijft een groot vraagteken.

Mogelijk dat we op deze manier wat meer kunnen achterhalen. Al is het maar een grotere aandacht.
En daarmee *de steun aan de Landelijke Politiek en dat van het Oostzaanse*, om hen nog meer te kunnen helpen, namelijk die dingen weg op* 20 meter boven kinderslaapkamers! en op 40 meter van de woningen weg te krijgen.*
Wij zitten al op politiek Den Haag niveau in gesprek, maar die blijken via de achterdeur eigenaar van de lijnen(Tennet), beetje lastig.

Graag serieuze info, we willen geen hetze, maar wel helderheid.
 :Confused:

----------


## Agnes574

Ben benieuwd of hier reacties op komen...maar lijkt me een serieus probleem!!

----------


## Sylvia93

pfoeh typisch weer de gemeente Zaanstad,
Weet er alles van, hier om de hoek staan hoogspanningsmasten die je gewoon hoort knetteren, echt zo gevaarlijk!! Je ziet soms ook allemaal blauwe stroomstootjes van de mast afkomen, en dan spelen er gewoon allemaal kinderen onder, en wordt het nog eens druk bezocht door reizende mensen via Station Kogerveld...

Is er in Oostzaan nu al wat tegen gedaan??

----------


## eucalypta

> pfoeh typisch weer de gemeente Zaanstad,
> Weet er alles van, hier om de hoek staan hoogspanningsmasten die je gewoon hoort knetteren, echt zo gevaarlijk!! Je ziet soms ook allemaal blauwe stroomstootjes van de mast afkomen, en dan spelen er gewoon allemaal kinderen onder, en wordt het nog eens druk bezocht door reizende mensen via Station Kogerveld...
> 
> Is er in Oostzaan nu al wat tegen gedaan??


Zie onze site ComitéOostzaan380kV

----------


## eucalypta

Google Hoogspanning 380kV en zie wat er in nderland gebeurd.

----------


## eucalypta

Tip voor Zaanstad.

Vele bellen ons.
Maar verenig je, we helpen jullie graag.
[email protected]

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Maare, ik ben er nog niet helemaal uit wat jullie site is eigenlijk, zou je misschien de complete link willen sturen? 
Alvast bedankt :Smile:

----------

